
Broken Windows - geeku
http://daringfireball.net/2004/06/broken_windows
======
jmnicolas
The article is dated Friday, 4 June 2004 :

"This Trojan horse got through my defenses despite the fact that I was running
the Release Candidate 1 (RC1) version of Windows XP Service Pack 2 (SP2) with
the firewall turned on."

~~~
geeku
Yes, thought it was ~10 years old, some of the points of arguments holds good
till day. Like a poor chap re-installing windows machine from scratch. When
was the last time someone did it on Mac?

